# tech question - mpeg4 to mp3 - can and how?



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2009)

k, I got this crappy lil $20 mp3 player that keeps me company lately.

it will only play mp3 format files. I have been ripping CDs in windows media player and saving them onto the player and that works just fine....

but I got a question - my sisiter in law's got a ton of stuff already ripped into iTunes on her comp. It's all mpeg4 format, which will not play on my device. Can I convert these files and, if so, how?


also - if anyone has mp3s they'd like to share, let me know. I'm trying to rebuild my lost music collection and get new stuff.


----------



## ianfernite (Jul 19, 2009)

You can convert them to mp3 in iTunes ... if I remember correctly (it's been years since I used iTunes), you just have to right-click a selection of songs within iTunes and select "Convert to MP3".

As for sharing, here's a bunch of albums I've uploaded: Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire

I'm PRETTY SURE all of them are mp3 EXCEPT "Andrew Jackson Jihad - Only God Can judge Me.zip"; that's in FLAC. I'm still not sure why I downloaded a FLAC version, nor where I did, haha.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2009)

the right clicking thing isn't working. 

thanks for the link.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mouse, you can do this with iTunes, you just have to set it up.
Go to "iTunes", next to the Apple logo at the top left of the screen.
When you click that, you get a drop-down menu; select "Preferences".

From there, a screen will pop-up; select "General" if it's not already on that tab.
Then select "Import Settings" and then go to the top drop-down tab, "Import Using" it's called. It's probably on "AAC Encoder"; instead, select "MP3 Encoder". I recommend you use the drop-down menu below to put the bpm setting to 128.

Now go back to the iTunes player and select the files you want (I suggest not picking too many); when you right-click (or CTRL-click, if on a Mac) you will see the option "Create MP3 version". Voila!

You will likely find these tracks created in the iTunes folder; you can find that by opening the harddrive, then select the user's name (icon of a house in a list on the left side), then Music, then iTunes, then iTunes Music.
The tracks are sorted by Album Artist, and Artist, then Album - so make sure you know what these labels are, or you won't find the stuff you're convertCng.
Also, watch out for the "Part of compilation?" check-box, which will sort stuff into a Compilation folder. PM me if this is an issue and I'll help ya out.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 21, 2009)

hellz yeah. just did what you said and it worked.. all but the "general" tab wasn't where I found the import settings, it was under Advanced then a sub-tab for Import.

thanks so much! you just saved me tons of time. I was thinkin id' have to re-rip all these with media player which is mega lame.


----------

